# [US] Artikel: Soziale Netzwerke und Abzocke



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2009)

(_via The Scream_)

http://gawker.com/5395256/the-secre...ing-how-silicon-valley-got-hooked-on-scammers


> There's an entire thriving "ecosystem" devoted to these sort of "deals," *the sort of thing that in a different context might just be called a "crime ring."* It's a profitable network, at least for the people at the top



lesenswerter Artikel, in Englisch.

Es geht darum, dass sich immer mehr Abzockfallen in Sozialen Netzwerken tummeln. Grundlage des Artikels war ein vorangegangener Artikel, der deutliche Worte zu der Frage fand, warum Facebook und andere eigentlich nichts gegen den Wildwuchs an Abzocke tun:


> There can be only one reason Facebook and MySpace turn a blind eye to user protection – *they’re getting such a huge cut of revenue back from these developers in advertising.* If they turn off the spigot, they hurt themselves.


Scamville: The Social Gaming Ecosystem Of Hell

PS: Das Thema, wie Google von Abzocke profitiert, geht in eine ähnliche Richtung. Früher gab es da ja auch noch die Portalseiten der großen Internetfirmen... In zwei Klicks zur Internetmafia, wir erinnern uns...


----------



## greengrow (15 November 2009)

http://www.allfacebook.com/2009/11/class-action-scams/
Inevitable Class Action Suit Goes After Facebook Scammers


> November 13th, 200
> 
> This was an inevitable suit although this really appears to simply be a law firm looking to profit from all of the scams. Named in the class action suit are the following companies, ......:
> Zynga
> ...


----------

